# McDonald's Teams...



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

http://mcdonaldsallamerican.theinsiders.com/3/04BoysTeam.html

The teams are out, and there aren't any huge shockers here. 

I guess I would have expected Juan Palacios to make it. 

Others within range that didn't make it include:

Shawne Williams, WF Memphis (highest rated)
AJ Price, PG, UConn
Russell Robinson, WG, Kansas (the guy I'm surprised got passed on - accomplished a lot in high school)
Roy Bright, WF, Cincinatti
Brian Johnson, PF, Louisville (Rando's emergence at Oak Hill probably held him back - dropped some in the rankings this past year)
Kyle Lowry, PG, Villanova

All in all, there's more talent in the game this year than there has been for a long time. It will be fun to see what these guys can do, even if half of them go pro.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

2004 class is the best class talentwise and professional upside wise since the 1995 class with Marbury, Garnett, Carter, Pierce, Abdur-Rahim, Mercer, Billups, Traylor and many other teriffic players.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Cool. I think I might go this year...if only it was in OK next year I could see a few of my friends play in the game:upset:


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 2004 class is the best class talentwise and professional upside wise since the 1995 class with Marbury, Garnett, Carter, Pierce, Abdur-Rahim, Mercer, Billups, Traylor and many other teriffic players.


I haven't been following HS players for a long time, but this does look like a killer class.

My starting lineups:

East 

C - Jefferson
F - Howard
F - Josh Smith
G - JR Smith
G - Telfair

West

C - Swift
F - Aldridge
F - Marvin Williams
G - Livingston
G - Nelson

BTW, what's up w/ the heights? They have Swift at 6'11, and I've only seen him at 7-7'1. Are Aldridge and Morris really 7'0, and is Jefferson really 6'10?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> Russell Robinson, WG, Kansas (the guy I'm surprised got passed on - accomplished a lot in high school)


Robinson wasn't even a finalist, which I think is complete and utter B.S. The kid is probably the best pure scorer in New York City and one of the best perimeter defenders in the entire class. Oh well. Not a big deal.

Hong Kong Fooey, any Robinson updates? Come on my man, sate me. Did Telfair steal a lot of the other NYC players' thunder?


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

The best scorer in New York is Sundiata Gaines, but him n Robinson met head to head this year Robinson finished with 36 (in his best game of the season) and Gaines only had 17. But Gaines had a 52 point game a couple of weeks later. AJ Price is also a big time scorer, hit up Robinson's team for 36, and Greg Paulus (headed to Duke) for 30. 

Well actually the best scorer in New York is Sebastian Telfair, considering he is the all-time leading scorer in the state. 

Josh Wright is another big time scorer, early in the season he broke his section's scoring record with a little over 1400 points, he may have 2000 points by the end of the season and is currently averaging over 37 points a game. In my opinion Wright is the 3rd best PG in the country, and I've seen all the top points except Daniel Gibson.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

East coast is going to open a can of hoop asss:yes: :yes: :yes: 


They only got Telfiar, Smith, Washington, Howard and Jefferson....


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

In an article at CollegeHoopsnet.com, this was said about Robinson (I don't know how reliable they are or when exactly the article came out, though):



> _If freshman Michael Coburn was the surprise of the day, then Kansas bound Russell Robinson was by far the most disappointing. Considered one of the top 10 shooting guards in the country, Robinson could not have been any less effective. Unfortunately, I don’t have the final numbers from this game, but all I know is that Robinson missed a lot of shots, forced a lot of bad shots, and just flat out played bad. At 6-1, he’s undersized to begin with for a two-guard, and didn’t show anything to make one think he can be a star at Kansas. Then again, it was only one game._


As for the McDonald's game, I don't really pay too much attention to who makes it and who doesn't. It used to bother me when a player I thought should make it was left off, but I've come to realize what many people already know, that the selection process is pretty political, at least with the borderline guys. Many of the other All Star games, like Jordan's Capital Classic (is that what it's called?) or the EA Sports Roundball thing, are just as competetive, just not on the national scale of the burger game.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

I was at that game at the Prime Time Shootout Robinson went 2-18 and 1 of the shots he made was in garbage time. 

I wouldn't say the picks in the McDonald's game are political, whose to say somebody that is ranked #21 is better then somebody ranked 28? So if one gets in over the other that doesn't mean it's a political pick. People tend to think if a player doesn't get in that they think deserves it, things are political, well maybe there are just other players that are better. 

The Jordan Game and Roundball game, while competitive aren't nearly as good as the McDonald's game, becuase the Roundball game is the Adidas players and the Jordan Game is the Nike kids and a few others sprinkled in. The McDonald's game is everybody.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Bryce Taylor should be in it over Affalo.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

Robinson had a tough time in the early going of the season. He basically played the first couple months with the flu. Apparently there was a gas leak in his apartment, and he was essentially a walking zombie due to feeling horrendous from the fumes. Once they got that fixed, his shooting immediately picked up (his defense was stellar the entire year).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: McDonald's Teams...*



> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Robinson wasn't even a finalist, which I think is complete and utter B.S. The kid is probably the best pure scorer in New York City and one of the best perimeter defenders in the entire class. Oh well. Not a big deal.
> ...


Honestly this class was so deep that Gaines, Robinson and Price all had a beef. Telfair is the best and he belongs there. The person with the biggest beef is Shawne Williams out of Memphis, TN. He is going to be the best pro prospect out of the entire class of 2004 IMO.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

pharcyde --

Robinson has been described as both

1.) a bigger, stronger, more athletic Hollis Price, and
2.) a better-shooting, better-handling Jimmy McKinney

Don't let one game get in the way of things.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> pharcyde --
> 
> 
> 1.) a bigger, stronger, more athletic Hollis Price, and


Well what shooting guards are NOT bigger, stronger and more athletic then Hollis Price?


----------



## heyitsme (Feb 20, 2004)

The sleeper of this class is Corey Brewer, IMO. He's got great size at 6'8, can play either SF or SG, has exceptional athleticism, and is one of the best defenders you'll find. If he adds some weight, he'll be a heckuva baller, JMO.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> I was at that game at the Prime Time Shootout Robinson went 2-18 and 1 of the shots he made was in garbage time.
> 
> I wouldn't say the picks in the McDonald's game are political, whose to say somebody that is ranked #21 is better then somebody ranked 28? So if one gets in over the other that doesn't mean it's a political pick. People tend to think if a player doesn't get in that they think deserves it, things are political, well maybe there are just other players that are better.
> ...


When it comes down to two borderline players, more often than not the player signed with the better, or more recognized, college team will get in.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

The only borderline guy who made the McDonald's game was Rajon Rondo, and he is going to Kentucky, Robinson and AJ Price were other borderline guys, Robinson headed to Kansas and Price headed to UCONN, pretty much the same level of schools. Still don't see where the politics comes into play, and Rondo is having a better year than both.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> Well what shooting guards are NOT bigger, stronger and more athletic then Hollis Price?


I was thinking of the same thing.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> Well what shooting guards are NOT bigger, stronger and more athletic then Hollis Price?


I was thinking of the same thing.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: McDonald's Teams...*



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Honestly this class was so deep that Gaines, Robinson and Price all had a beef. Telfair is the best and he belongs there. The person with the biggest beef is Shawne Williams out of Memphis, TN. He is going to be the best pro prospect out of the entire class of 2004 IMO.


According to prepstars, Williams has yet to play this season, and wasn't up for consideration. Supposedly he just transferred to a prep school in North Carolina, where he's hoping to get his grades in order...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: McDonald's Teams...*



> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> According to prepstars, Williams has yet to play this season, and wasn't up for consideration. Supposedly he just transferred to a prep school in North Carolina, where he's hoping to get his grades in order...


I didn't know that. That makes him more McGrady-esqe than I could have ever imagined, because back in 98' Tracy transferred from Orlando to Mt. Zion HS in NC. 

I really think he may jump to the pros, though people from Memphis will swear up and down that he is going to Memphis. We'll see.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Rajon Rondo's stat-line for tonight:

20 points, 27 assists, and 10 steals. Man, I love this kid.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Bryce Taylor should be in it over Affalo.


i disagree. Affalo improved and showed a lot over this past season. I'm hoping him, Farmar, Mata, and Shipp can bring UCLA back to glory. We're coming, Watch out!


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

I just posted this in the NBA forum and then found this so I'll ask it here too...have two players from the same PUBLIC hs ever been in the game before Crawford and Hairston at Rennaissance this year?


----------



## c_zalud (Feb 29, 2004)

This is the best class in a long time...I really can't wait to see them play...What about the dunk contest that will be the one to watch...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 2004 class is the best class talentwise and professional upside wise since the 1995 class with Marbury, Garnett, Carter, Pierce, Abdur-Rahim, Mercer, Billups, Traylor and many other teriffic players.


the best since 95? i'll take the 2001 class of eddy curry,kwame brown,tyson chanlder,dujuan wagner,julius hodge,david lee..

and the 2002 class of amare stoudemire, carmelo anthony,paul davis,raymond felton,chris bosh,andre igoudala,


----------

